# Block: libtool blockt libltdl

## Finswimmer

Hi,

bis jetzt habe ich jeden Block gelöst bekommen. Aber hier muss ich kapitulieren und dass obwohl ich fast 100% stable fahre:

```

[...]

media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1  USE="cxx ogg (-altivec) -debug -static-libs (-sse%*)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse%*" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD ]    sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1:2 [2.4.4:2] USE="-static-libs% {-test%} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[...]

[blocks B      ] <sys-devel/libtool-2.4.3-r2:2 ("<sys-devel/libtool-2.4.3-r2:2" is blocking dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.4)

[...]

(dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libltdl:0 required by (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.0.3:0/6.9.0.3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libltdl:0 required by (dev-libs/redland-1.0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-devel/libtool-2.4 required by (media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.4.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-devel/libtool-2.4 required by (x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-devel/libtool-2.4 required by (x11-libs/libXp-1.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

[...]

[...]

[...]

```

Habt ihr da einen Rat?

Vielen  Dank

Tobi

----------

## franzf

libtool -2.4.4 ist stable. Theoretisch sollte ein emerge -1 libtool helfen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Interessante ist, dass libtool schon in der stable Version 2.4.4 installiert ist.

Trotzdem kommt der Block...

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich würde versuchen herauszubekommen welches Paket warum ein libtool Downgade fordert.

Hau doch zur Not mal vorübergehend <sys-devel/libtool-2.4.4 in die package.mask

dann sollte portage vermutlich genauer ausspucken welches Paket warum das Downgade fordert.

/edit:

Oder die komplette ungekürzte emerge Ausgabe posten - dort sollte das normal auch mit drinstehen :)

----------

## Finswimmer

Spannend: Nach dem Eintragen in die package.mask möchte portage das in package.use:

+=dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.4 abi_x86_32

Danach läuft alles durch.

Kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich erklären :/

----------

